# Eat Me, Kenny Shopsin



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I'm digging this cookbook, Kenny Shopsin (Shopsins in NYC) goes through the hows and whys to his 6 page menus....
Calvin Trillian used to trade cookbooks for food at Shopsins....Kenny is one of the most technically creative cooks. He works out what he likes, how he likes it, then gets down to how to rapidly make it.

It's an interesting read.


----------

